# Antm Cycle 12!!



## jennyfee (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello Ladieesss!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now that cycle 11 is over, i already can't wait for cycle 12!!
I know I'm such a geek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So does anybody know when it starts? I have yet to see promos!!!
What are your thoughts??

BTW, doesn't this:





 totally rock???


----------



## April47 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm excited too! Seeing as how it JUST ended I'm assuming it will be a while. However, CNTM should be coming soon. And I'm excited about that too!! Yayz!!

BTW, I totally wanted Marjorie to win that one!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 1, 2008)

^^^ me too. I totally thought she had a chance of winning. I bet she'll book jobs though.


----------



## jennyfee (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't think it's gonna be a whole year though because I think they've had like 11 cycles in less than 6 years and it's always pretty much back to back... I'm hoping we can expect one in January!!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 3, 2008)

I didn't really care for Marjorie's personality but I think that she is the most commercial looking.  I have really enjoyed that they have done "Top Models in Action" to see what the past girls are doing now.  Some of them seem to have really good careers.

I thought that I read that cycle 12 will start in February/March.  I could have been mistaken though.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 3, 2008)

I cant wait.... bc I thought this one, wasnt soooo good. Not like past years. I want the DRAMA and really awesome girls back!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_I cant wait.... bc I thought this one, wasnt soooo good. Not like past years. I want the DRAMA and really awesome girls back!!!_

 
i feel ya. i had the ones i favored in the beginning but i swear by the 3 or 4 ep i was over it. nobody really stood out as a model to me. i think mckey is very pretty tho.

my favorite cycle was the one when dani won. she was my fave from the beginning but joanie was very good also. nena and furonda were on that one. and JADE! OMG! we could NEVER forget jade's alien lookin ass. ha! that was a VERY good season. serious model potential and a lot of drama


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ me too. I totally thought she had a chance of winning. I bet she'll book jobs though._


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_  I have really enjoyed that they have done "Top Models in Action" to see what the past girls are doing now.  Some of them seem to have really good careers.

._

 
me too I love those segments! I'm so glad Chantal is doing stuff, she's one of my overall faves


----------



## April47 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_I cant wait.... bc I thought this one, wasnt soooo good. Not like past years. I want the DRAMA and really awesome girls back!!!_

 

Really? Because I thought this season was one of the better ones. It had a lot of girls who I thought had a LOT of potential. And they were very pretty, not just "model pretty".


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't know about ANTM, but LOL at your village people smilies!!!


----------



## beauty_marked (Dec 3, 2008)

Did anyone see the cut/NY mag blog about Naima working in a park slope coffee shop?
didnt she win?


----------



## animacani (Dec 22, 2008)

In norway cycle 10 just came , YAYY , haha


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think I'll be watching ANTM anymore. Cycle 11, in my opinion, was a complete disaster. Who ended up winning? The gorgeous girl that never made an effort to model - It's just that she was so gorgeous, it was impossible to take a bad photo of her. That does not make a model to me and it was proved in the final runway. For god's sake, she couldn't even WALK. Some girls this season really deserved to leave but they were kept on the show for the entertainment value. If anything, I'll probably watch it just to learn about new photographers/designers or other people in the fashion industry.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 23, 2008)

^^^ I've also only been watching it for the photography, makeup, and fashion... oh, and Tyra's corny-ness.


----------

